

Creators of Steve Jobs Doll Move On to Zuckerberg - boh
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/09/creators-of-steve-jobs-doll-move-on-to-zuckerberg/?ref=technology

======
mathgladiator
Aren't there likeness rights?

